# Does anyone believe the Clarisonic brush is worth it?



## LittleMissLilo (Nov 20, 2008)

Everyone talks about it, making me want to purchase it. Altho its $200 almost, I saw an offer online to get it for less than $150 bn. I dont have acne or anything...and I cleanse my face well. Everyone tells me I dont need it because my skin is fine, but does anyone here believe its worth getting and will benefit me anyway?


----------



## Sablerain (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know if you've checked this product out, but I really love the Dove Skinvitalizer Facial Cleansing Massager. It costs $12.99, and a fourteen pack of exfoliating pillows costs $4.99, though I get them for $2.99 at my grocery store.

The soap is already in the pillow so all you have to do is stick it on, run it under water for a few seconds, and turn it on. The pads are disposable so I like the cleanliness aspect of it.

I use the rough exfoliating side of the pad every night and spend a good two minutes without my skin feeling tight or burning afterwards. My skin is pink and baby soft afterwards.


----------



## nlee525 (Nov 21, 2008)

I purchased it and I feel that it's well worth my money. My skin is a lot smoother and it does get the job done. You can purchase it at Sephora and try it out first. If it doesn't live up to your standard you can always return it for your money back.


----------



## leenybeeny (Nov 21, 2008)

I have this on my Christmas wishlist this year. I am having so many problems with acne and dry flaky skin recently, that I think this could really help. If you have no skin issues, it may or may not be worth it. You can get the "non-electric" type for only a few dollars at most drugstores, which may be good enough for normal skin.


----------



## Kemper (Nov 26, 2008)

Argh, I want one! I love gentle exfoliating.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 26, 2008)

My friend actually was prescribed it for some sort of bacterial rash she got on her body... and now that it's gone, she uses it for her face (it has replacement heads)... She said it's better than any facial she's ever had. and now I totally want it too!


----------



## keli13 (Nov 30, 2008)

I feel the Clarasonic is useless. It did nothing more for my skin than a good cleanser and clean washcloth do. I bought one last year and used it for a month. It went back. To me it's a waste of $200.00. I know many women like the Clarasonic but since sending mine back I've added a Buf Puf to my regimen and even that gives me better results than the Clarasonic.

I'm 43 yrs old with beautiful looking combination skin. If the Clarasonic works well for women with problematic skin that's fabulous. My skin is in good shape. The Clarasonic did nothing more to improve my skin but maybe it's great for people with acne or other issues. Everyones skin is different and I'm sure it works great for many people. This is a product that you really need to try yourself to see if it makes a difference for you. Make sure you purchase it from a place with a good return policy. This way your not out your money if it doesn't do anything for you. I do know many ladies who've claimed that the Clarasonic has caused broken cappilaries on their faces. I can't verify that claim.


----------



## beautygotogirl (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't tried the Clarisonic and won't for the reasons keli13 mentioned above. Exfoliation is so important to healthy, radiant, youthful looking skin but I worry that the Clarisonic can be easily overused and cause damage to the skin. The vibration might numb the skin from feeling if too much pressure is being applied or scrubbed for too long...

CC

Beauty Go-To Girl


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 24, 2009)

I keep seeing YT reviews about this. Im kind of curious and want to get the cheaper version. lol Anyone else use either the Clarisonic or something similar?


----------



## candygalore (Mar 24, 2009)

mmm interesting!!!


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 29, 2009)

IMO I think it is worth it per se. My problem is that I was using harsh cleansers instead of using the cleanser that was created for it and using it 2X a day off the bat. If you want to splurge on it, I would start off by using it once a day every 3 days and gradually increase frequency once your skin gets used to it. I don't use it as often because I don't have a secure place to store it when I shower and I already dropped it once so I don't want to chance it. When I bought mine, I paid 95 bucks, brand new. It was some skin store website where I took advantage of every coupon they offered.


----------



## keli13 (Mar 29, 2009)

The Clarisonic is just one of those products you really need to try for yourself to see if you'll like it and to see if it does anything for your skin. If you do buy one make sure to buy it from a place that will let you return it in case you don't care for it. I bought mine almost two years ago from Sephora. They give you 60 days to use the product before you have to return it if you don't care for it. Obiously from reading my post above I did return mine. It made no difference to my skin and actually made my nighttime routine so much longer and time consuming. If you wear a full face of makeup you are supposed to wash your makeup off first and then cleanse with the Clarisonic. I like to cleanse once. I also find I'm one of those people that will buy a new gadget, use it alot the first few months and then it'll sit and usually never get used again or get used very rarely. To me it's more of a pain to use. Not everyone is like me though. I'm very anal about the rest of my skincare routine but like I said earlier, I like to cleanse once. I exfoliate twice a week. I also use a gentle Buf Puf. They work great and their cheap.

Some ladies have had excellent results with the Clarisonic so you really need to try it for yourself if your that interested in it.

Many places have at least a 30 day return policy. I know on QVC they always have specials where you can buy the Clarisonic for 5 monthly payments no interest and you have 30 days to return it if you don't like it. This way you only have to pay $40.00 up front to try it.

The only gadget I'm using right now that I can say really is great and makes a difference to me is the Tria Laser for permanent home hair removal. It's an expensive skincare gadget but it works and you get lasting results. It's saves me alot of money. It would cost me thousands of dollars to have full body laser hair removal at a doctor's office or a salon. I'm in the process of removing all my leg, bikini, underarm, arm, chin and upper lip hair at home and it's costing me a fraction of what it would cost at a salon.

If you do choose to try the Clairisonic I hope it works for you and really helps your skin. Good luck.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 3, 2009)

I've never used one myself, but I've heard rave reviews from just about everyone who's used one. But $200 is a lot to shell out for a face cleaning appliance. It sounds like the QVC payment plan might be the way to go. Either that or try to find one locally and that way, if you don't like it, you can return it.


----------

